# Think your bait is too big??



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1167018573308871


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is cool. I have caught several big bass in upper Sandusky that had big crappie tails sticking out of their throats. I have never caught one on a crappie I had hung up though and they aren't that big in Upper yet


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Now thats Amazing to see very kool video.


----------

